# Christmas baking photos?



## Linda (Dec 18, 2015)

When my grand-daughter bakes she takes it seriously.    I know she didn't do all of these herself, but she does love to cook and bake.  I think she was 6 in this photo and I'm guessing it was taken at her other granny's house in Sweden.  I've never gotten to spend Christmas with her yet.  Are you doing some holiday baking this year?  Post a photo for us to see what goodies you are making?


----------



## AprilT (Dec 18, 2015)

What a wonderful photo of your Grand-daughter.  I wan't what you have a grand-child who bakess such delicious looking treats and of course shares those treats with grand ma ma I hope.


----------



## imp (Dec 18, 2015)

Ahhh, Lin, if only some pics existed of both my Grandmas' efforts, what wonderful Czech baking we took for granted. Kolache, large raised-dough "pies", I guess you'd call them, baked in pie-tins, the crusty outer part golden brown, the center, unlike a pie, open, no upper crust, filled with cooked fruit; grape, peach, were favored, since they were locally grown, sometimes cherries, plums often, these absolutely delicious bakeries were wonderful! I have tried to duplicate them. The top of these "pies" were covered with a kind of "streusel" which I can not get accurate info on: it came out of the oven looking kinda' like cream cheese having a slightly browned surface, bubbly like the appearance of cauliflower florets. 

How I miss those dishes, and days....imp


----------



## Linda (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, now I have a few pictures in my mind of your Grandma's baking.  How lucky you are to have those wonderful memories Imp. Wouldn't it be nice if sometimes we could just go back in time for a few hours and spend it with a loved one who has passed on?  And you could sit there and watch your grandma bake.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2015)

Baking cookies for the Great Grandkids..95 year young MIL..
.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 19, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Baking cookies for the Great Grandkids..95 year young MIL..
> .
> View attachment 24777




Now, I want one of those too.  LOL, Another envy worthy picture, just lovely.


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2015)

I've never been much of a baker, but my grandma.....ahhhh, she could bake a pie or cake that would make the angels sing.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2015)

I can't bake


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I can't bake
> 
> View attachment 24784



Me neither.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 19, 2015)

Not actual baking but still take as long to make ...White chrissy munchies are rice bubbles ,coconut ,lots of dried fruit, blended together with yoghurt and little white chocolate ,so they are fairly guilt free ..Chocolate ones are the usual crushed biscuits ,peppermint bars ..blended with condensed milk ..Remember it's hot here at Christmas ..I have made mini plum puddings but they are in the freezer


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2015)

Those look good.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2015)

I used to do a lot of Christmas banking when I had kids at home, but very little anymore.  If I bake a bunch of stuff and have it around I'll just eat it and put on 10 pounds!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 19, 2015)

Those looks really yummy Kadee.

Phil, one apt complex I lived at here in FL some years past, they used fire extinguishers were standard equipment in all kitchens.  I often think of buying one to keep on hand now just in case.  It's been a while, maybe a couple of years since my stove caught on fire, but, those are scary moments when they happen.  It was the parchment paper which claimed to be oven safe.



Butterfly said:


> I used to do a lot of Christmas banking when I had kids at home, but very little anymore.  If I bake a bunch of stuff and have it around I'll just eat it and put on 10 pounds!




Ditto that, Butterfly, but ever so rarely, I do it any.  Can't say I haven't burnt a few items here and there though.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 19, 2015)

My Grandmother was Czech also,Imp. She use to make a sweet raised dough,made individual buns, and filled them with a prune or apricot filling. My favorite were filled with poppy seed and muscat raisins. The raisins were huge. I haven't seen them for sale in years. She special ordered the poppy seed from a Czech baker and cooked it herself. I have no idea how to spell the word for these, but it sounded like bookde or bookda. Absolutely delicious!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2015)

2013 Baking and wrapping...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 20, 2015)

Beautiful, just beautiful Ken. Also, what a lovely home you have.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 20, 2015)

Kadee, ooh, those look scrumptious.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 20, 2015)

Linda, what a precious little girl, and those mountains of goodies, yum!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 20, 2015)

Linda, I have baked scads of stuff, unfortunately this old computer won't allow me to share any pics of holiday baking.


----------



## Linda (Dec 20, 2015)

What beautiful photos and words on this thread.  And your video too Ken.  You have a beautiful home filled with love it looks like.  RadishRose, believe it or not, my husband loves burnt cookies so he'd think yours were pretty good.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 20, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> 2013 Baking and wrapping...



That put such a smile on my face.


----------

